# Smith&Wesson OTF knife



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Just got this today. I love this knife! There is absolutely no play in the blade which is usually my biggest issue with an otf. Also has a glass breaker on the end. Nice knife for $40!


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

It's not a $400 Benchmade OTF but I'm really surprised by the quality. Usually their knives are crap


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Too bad they are not legal in my state.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> Too bad they are not legal in my state.


They aren't in FL. either but they apparently don't mind shipping wherever. Buyers responsibe for checking local laws is all they say.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I really have to stop buying knives. It's like guns and watches, I see one that strikes my fancy and I buy it. I don't need it and I have many others just like em, but I always buy just one more. It's a sickness. :vs_smile:


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> I really have to stop buying knives. It's like guns and watches, I see one that strikes my fancy and I buy it. I don't need it and I have many others just like em, but I always buy just one more. It's a sickness.


 @Prepared One I have that exact same problem! Lol I ordered a bunch of crap last night but I stayed on point with hurricane preparedness lol


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I really have to stop buying knives.


Well, I found out the hard way about modifying my purchases. Finally I told my wife I wanted to stop greedily buying "hobbyist stuff," so she has a duplicate credit card. Over the weeks before the end of the month she knows what I bought and how much it costs.

Now, you might find it odd that a grown adult needs a strict mediator. But as time goes by I do not the miss the knives that got away. After a month or two that same knife has lost its sheen. I now carry practical stuff--at least that stuff stays bolted together!

I thought about an OTF knife, and I was concerned about blade-play and wobbling. It seems like the new stuff is getting better, but along with "better" comes "cost." Then there's the issue of sharpening, and most stuff will new a good honing. After looking over an OTF knife it occurred to me that I might not be able to get to the ricasso (if it has one) without hitting the front of the handle. There might be a little unsharpened area that might deflect from the beauty of the blade. I wonder if an OTF can be taken apart easily so that all its internal parts can be polished and lubrictated.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I found out the hard way about modifying my purchases. Finally I told my wife I wanted to stop greedily buying "hobbyist stuff," so she has a duplicate credit card. Over the weeks before the end of the month she knows what I bought and how much it costs.
> 
> Now, you might find it odd that a grown adult needs a strict mediator. But as time goes by I do not the miss the knives that got away. After a month or two that same knife has lost its sheen. I now carry practical stuff--at least that stuff stays bolted together!
> 
> Edit: Back to the topic before I get banned--again. I thought about an OTF knife, and I was concerned about blade-play and wobbling. It seems like the new stuff is getting better, but along with "better" comes "cost." Then there's the issue of sharpening, and most stuff will new a good honing. After looking over an OTF knife it occurred to me that I might not be able to get to the ricasso (if it has one) without hitting the front of the handle. There might be a little unsharpened area that might deflect from the beauty of the blade. I wonder if an OTF can be taken apart easily so that all its internal parts can be polished and lubrictated.


Excuse me? Trying to fabricate street cred or something?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Excuse me? Trying to fabricate street cred or something?


I just have no idea what the hell his point was. It's early, I need coffee. lain:


----------

